# Bilddatei automatisch mit programm öffnen



## kadddy (19. Jul 2004)

hey hab mal ein etwas komisches Anliegen.
Ich habe Files mit der Endung *.dcm und auch ein Programm dazu.
 nun möchte ich das wenn man auf den Bildlink(HTML oder PHP) klickt es gleich damit geöffnet wird.
wie kann ich das machen?
lg kadddy


----------



## Isaac (19. Jul 2004)

Runtime.getRuntime().exec(DeinProgrammZumDCMGucken);


----------



## Heiko (19. Jul 2004)

Isaac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Runtime.getRuntime().exec(DeinProgrammZumDCMGucken);



Sollte man das nicht in die FAQs oder so schreiben? Das wird js doch recht häufig gefragt. Oder ist es etwa schon dort?


----------



## kadddy (19. Jul 2004)

danke funktioniert!


----------

